
Foment – Australia's Wine and Tourism Tech Revolution – Applications Open - charlottedurieu
http://accelerator.foment.com.au/
======
charlottedurieu
FOMENT is Australia's Wine and Tourism Tech Revolution, it is currently
accepting applications for its Accelerator Program. Kicking off in October,
with participants from around the world thanks to its virtual delivery model,
FOMENT will help founders of cutting-edge tech products or services in the
wine and tourism sectors, scale their business for growth.

When: Applications close August 12th and the accelerator starts on October
5th, 2020 Where: FOMENT uses a blended virtual and in-person model to deliver
a four week intensive program, designed to scale your wine and/or tourism tech
business. If an applicant joins from outside of South Australia, they'll still
be able to participate, thanks to the FOMENT team's tried and tested methods
for delivering online activations, networking and course content. Cost: $2500
AUD for individuals or teams.

Find out more here: www.accelerator.foment.com.au

